# places to camp in N.GA



## Rays123 (Mar 30, 2009)

where are some free places to camp in north ga besides pine log. im not ruling out pine log i just wanna go camp somewhere different


----------



## cmghunter (Mar 30, 2009)

Coopers creek in suches.Nimblewell in dahlonega.Just about all WMAs have a camping area.What are you looking for in a Camping area?


----------



## Rays123 (Mar 30, 2009)

cmghunter said:


> Coopers creek in suches.Nimblewell in dahlonega.Just about all WMAs have a camping area.What are you looking for in a Camping area?



it aint gotta be nothing special just a nice place for me and some buds to camp for the weekend. it aint gotta have power,bathrooms, etc


----------



## centerc (Mar 30, 2009)

rock creek


----------



## Rays123 (Mar 30, 2009)

centerc said:


> rock creek



Where's that at?


----------



## Matt (Mar 31, 2009)

Just about anywhere in the national forest is free and unless posted you can set up camp anywhere you want.
Although I haven't seen all of the chattahoochee national forest, the blue ridge area is my no. 1 pick, check out the forest services map 

http://www.fs.fed.us/conf/maps/index.htm


----------



## Matt (Mar 31, 2009)

just noticed you are in canton, hit 575 N, keep on truckin into blue ridge, cross over toccoa river, turn right onto hwy 60, follow it up the mountain, follow the signs to the fish hatchery to go to rock creek, or bout half mile past rock creek road is cooper's creek store and the road to cooper's creek is across the street, just a couple areas to check out if you're lookin to head to the mountains and do some primitive camping


----------



## Tonyf6188 (Mar 31, 2009)

Rock creek is near Suches. Maquest Suches to get the idea. Directions are 575 North all the way through Blue Ridge. After you crosss the Toccoa river you will take a (R) on hwy 60. You will then take a (L) to stay on 60 in a short distance. Follow through Morganton (will have to make a (R) to stay on 60) and then follow for 14-15??? miles. You will pass a town (Sugar Hill) and then a small town labeled Margret. Right after Margret you will need to take a (R) on Rock Creek Rd. It will also say Blue Ridge WMA and National Fish Hatchery on the sign. If you reach a store on your right at Coopers Creek, you've gone too far. There are many campsites as you follow this road. It stays crowded around this time so be prepared to look for a site. If that does not pan out, you can go a little farther on 60 and Deep Hole Campground is on your right. A little more like camping at Allatoona, but it is OK. No power or water hookups, just packed together sites. After that, I would try Coopers Creek Campground yet a little farther down 60. They charge alot more but they have a nice campground as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## centerc (Mar 31, 2009)

Rock creek road goes through all the way to jasper the Army trains  up there.


----------



## THE JUDGE (Apr 9, 2009)

salacoa creek s/p is i think $5.00


----------



## crotalid catcher (Apr 11, 2009)

none of it beats jacks river or grassy mountain,miles of trails a 4 mile hike to a beautiful 6o ft water fall,off roading trails horse camps you name it. you could camp next to a bathroom or 20 miles deep into the widerness,whatever floats your boat,all of it is in the cohutta wma


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 18, 2009)

warwoman ..


----------



## K9SAR (Sep 14, 2009)

Cohutta Wilderness.

Just can't camp on the trails/at trailheads.  As someone else said, you can pretty much camp anywhere on National Forest land as long as there isn't any "no camping" posted.


----------

